# Any Alaskan Malamute owners? He is way underweight



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Hi all! I have a lab, a gsd, and a mal. However I can't find a Malamute forum worth anything, and I have some questions. 

My beautiful 1 1/2 yr old male malamute, soon to be neutered, came from a horrible living situation and was seized of the Army post we live by. It was love at first sight. And after a few short months its as if he had never been through anything he had endured. 

Angel( came w the name) is sooooo skinny. He gets fed well, and a moderate amount of exercise. According to his size he should be around 75 lbs. But I think he just may have been the runt of the litter.Angel only weighs 60lbs. He is kinda small for a Mal. He is very active and paces all day. And I mean ALLLLL day. This is something that we are working on. But he still seems to be losing weight. 

Any ideas would be so helpful. I don't ever expect him to be a big and bulky guy just maybe a little more weight.Thanks so much


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Has he been to see the vet? Have you ruled out any medical issues?


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Thanks, and yes he has a clean bill of health. Im also wondering if its due to age as well, just as most breeds take a while to develop their bodies.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I owned Mals back in the 80's and early 90's - I never saw a male the size you are describing, our female weighed 75 lbs and she was close to the standard for a girl..... is it possible that your Mal isn't purebred (part or all husky for example), that might explain the smaller size. As far as being skinny, our fellow had the same problem - he was diagnosed with EPI, and when put on the appropriate supplement he attained his correct weight. I would test for this if you haven't already done so - the medication isn't expensive, but it is generally given for the life of the dog. If this has been done, you might want to seek out a second opinion - at 1.5 years he should be well beyond the gangly stage and should be filling out. What are you feeding him?
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Hmmm, I didn't even think of EPI, but I will be sure to get him tested for it. His stools are normal, but he does seem to have gas more times than not. Right now I am feeding him diamond. I was considering going back to half raw half kibble this summer with my dogs(as I have done in the past). I will see if I can post a pic up


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Ok, well I can't get a pic up, but he is just sad looking from a top veiw. thank you guys so much.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If he is moving/pacing much of the day he may need more calories to make up for all the calories he is burning so you might want to increase his food or switch to a higher calorie food.


----------



## KaiserPuppy (Feb 23, 2015)

You shouldn't mix raw with kibble. They digest and metabolize completely different and can cause digestion and tract problems.


----------

